# Essential oils



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


>> How much oil per gallon in sugar syrup?

Well, what is it that you were hoping to accomplish, and which essential oil did you have in mind?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

To add to what Rader posted; how do you know what the concentration of the "essential" oil really is. To some definitions it may have little more than the essence (smell) of what you think you are getting. Some of the essential oils have a narrow safety threshold between effectiveness and mortality. If you are taking someone elses recipe you better trust that you are using ingredients of the same concentration as the author.


----------



## levesque (Feb 5, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> 
> >> How much oil per gallon in sugar syrup?
> ...


I was thinking peppermint to help eliminate mold in the sugar syrup


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Adding ascorbic acid (vitamin C tablets) lowers the ph of the syrup and also contributes to inverting the sugar. You may be interested in this thread on the subject:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...23442&highlight=syrup+citric+acid#post1123442


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Look up Fat Bee Man essential oils on Youtube. He can give you a general idea of how some beekeeper use essential oils.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been using the Honey B Healthy and Amino B Booster per the label, the syrup doesn't get moldy and they take it well.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Levesque !


----------

